# Transfer Express Offers New AquaTru Screen Printed Inline Number Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Transfer Express has added AquaTru screen printed Inline numbers to its stock transfer lineup. Offered in 4-, 6- and 8-inch sizes and six colors, they provide the soft, lightweight feel of water-based screen printing in a look that’s great for soccer and more.

AquaTru heat transfers come with dye-blocking properties, which prevent bleeding when applied to high polyester content garments. They are ideal for dye-saturated, sublimated apparel. Each number features a cut-out strip in the center that makes it more breathable and comfortable to wear. 

High stretch and rebound capabilities and a low application temperature allow them to be used on cotton, polyester, cotton/poly blends, Lycra®/spandex, nylon and other fabrics. CPSIA-compliant AquaTru Inline numbers come in black, gold, navy, red, royal and white. 

To learn more, go to https://transferexpress.com/heat-applied-transfers/aquatru-numbers

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

